# Wireless headphone help



## cgill1980 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All,
I'm new here, but I'm in need of help with the set up of a wireless headphone to my LCD TV.
I recently went to the gadget show live and thought this bit of kit was handy. But on getting it home, I've not been able to set it up to any of my tv's (and nor has my father in law, who also bought a set). I don't think there is anything wrong with the device itself and it picks up radio no problems. My issue is when using the AV cables to connect it to the TV and then scanning it to try and then find the tv waves... I get nothing other than the FM radio again.

I've looked online and can't see anything about them. Although there seems to be a lot of the same type and model all re-branded in different boxes. The make I have is a Gadget Tech (PMS). It is a 3 in 1 Hi-Fi FM Wireless Headphone.

The instructions with the kit are very basic and no help lines or email address for contact. Maybe I'm not putting the cables in the right slots on the tv, but I've tried both corresponding slots and had no luck. I thought maybe I need to set something on the tv's (maybe an audio setting) but nothing I have tried on any tv seems to work.

Any help would be great!

Regards

Chris


----------



## DT_br (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a set of wireless earphones w/ FM, don't know if they are same type or not. The base unit has multiple function switch, which should be set to wireless earphone function. There is an on-off switch and two buttons on the headset - scan and reset. When the base unit is connected to the TV and set to wireless headphone, you then turn on the headset and press "reset" then "scan" and the headset picks up the sound from the base unit. It would seem that the reset button positions the scanner at the bottom of the frequency range and the scan button only moves up the frequency range, not down. The base unit must operate very near the bottom of the range, hence the need to reset then scan. Hope this helps


----------

